# Prop suggestions



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Just recently purchased a 2012 HB Professional tunnel hull with a Yamaha 70 4 stroke. Running a Power tech 4 blade. I'll have to look when I get home what model. Hole shot is pretty good and top speed is around 32. Runs fine when the motor is all the way up and doesn't slide any but I do feel the prop kinda losing grip, or it might be gripping. I'm new to this style boat so any help would be great. Just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of the motor. 

Anyone running this setup? What prop should I be looking at for good hole shot and great speed? Then what prop would give me great holeshot and good speed? Are cav plates a necessity and if so what would y'all recommend? 

Where I fish I rarely will be running long distances with the motor fully jacked up. I have been running it lifted about 3 inches and trimming up or down depending on chop and how I want my bow lifted.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Running my boat and looking back at the stern while under way I can see huge amounts of water splashing up to the guards HB put on the inside surfaces of the sponsons to keep water from splashing up into the bilge. So it looks like to me it would be a really good thing to add a cav plate to keep all that water down around the prop. 

I bot a Tran plate but it is way too wide and will require some serious surgery to try to make it work. Still looking at what's available to fit in between the sponsons.


----------

